# West Desert Snow?



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Does anyone know if the west desert got any snow out of this storm? :?:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Fixed blade say's he's going out in an hour for a 'photo safari'...Maybe tomorrow after he walks home cause his Ford is stuck...he'll post some pic's...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Call , we'll be half way to Wendover !!!!!


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Speaking of west desert. How do you get there? I have heard there are a lot of coyotes out there. Im itchin to use my new .223 on one.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

huntducksordietrying said:


> Speaking of west desert. How do you get there? I have heard there are a lot of coyotes out there. Im itchin to use my new .223 on one.


Head west :mrgreen: There are coyotes out there and a lot of people chasing them


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

If he heads west he'll end up in the great salt lake. He means head south west.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

North west is an option too you bigot.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Either way, there is NO snow. :|


----------

